# 10pt Buck



## Arrowhead (Nov 4, 2010)

I shot this buck yesterday evening. (11-3-10) I rattled him in... 23yd shot. He dressed out at 213lbs and scored 156".


----------



## atvguns (Nov 4, 2010)

awsome


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks to have a very full neck, full rut, what a score!


----------



## Walt41 (Nov 4, 2010)

Excellent deer! Hope you're going to have that one mounted.


----------



## KMB (Nov 4, 2010)

Nicely done! Congrats!

Kevin


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 4, 2010)

He's a bruiser no doubt. Congrats! Gotta love those bowtechs.


----------



## deeker (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice buck!


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks Guys. I got another buck tag I'm hoping to fill.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice buck! but thats a 4 pointer with eye gaurds haha.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Nov 4, 2010)

Farkin awesome. Noticed the bucks are really starting to move a lot around here now.


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 5, 2010)

simply awesome,congrats.

btw id have to drop 3 deer down here just to get that weight,lol


----------



## little possum (Nov 15, 2010)

Great buck Ed. Did you get a weight before you dressed it?


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 15, 2010)

little possum said:


> Great buck Ed. Did you get a weight before you dressed it?



Thanks Zach. He weighed 270 before I dressed him.


----------



## little possum (Nov 15, 2010)

Dressed would be just caped and gutted right?

But what a bruiser! I promise the deer I hit with my car last december was that big when I hit it  But through the 100# "monster" in the back of the truck by myself. haha


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 15, 2010)

little possum said:


> Dressed would be just caped and gutted right?
> 
> But what a bruiser! I promise the deer I hit with my car last december was that big when I hit it  But through the 100# "monster" in the back of the truck by myself. haha



Just gutted.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice wall hanger!


----------



## Diesel Husky (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats! Great looking buck!


----------



## 2yb3 (Nov 17, 2010)

nice buck, what bow are you using


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 17, 2010)

2yb3 said:


> nice buck, what bow are you using



Thanks, the bow is a Bowtech MightyMite.


----------



## KD57 (Nov 17, 2010)

Very nice buck, impressive bow kill !! What broadhead did you use?


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 17, 2010)

KD57 said:


> Very nice buck, impressive bow kill !! What broadhead did you use?



Thank You!
NAP Spitfire 100 grain


----------



## KD57 (Nov 18, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Thank You!
> NAP Spitfire 100 grain



I used to shoot those, but recently went to the fixed blade Slick Tricks. Have made about 6 kills with them, and they seem to work very well.
Also shoot the Rocket Steelhead 100's, but they are a PITA to assemble, therefore I went to the Tricks.
I shoot those tiny ACC arrows, and need small broadheads.


----------



## tree md (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow! Just keeps getting better and better. Congrats on an awesome buck bro!!!

Nice bow too.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 22, 2010)

Spitfires myself in 100gr. good choice on equipment all the way around!


----------

